# VPN: petites questions sur Tunnelblick et Arethusa



## Poupoulet (18 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Je teste depuis peu plusieurs solutions de VPN pour sécuriser mon accès à internet via un hotspot public. Je ne m'en servirai qu'occasionnellement et recherche donc plutôt une solution gratuite.

Après avoir essayé Hotspot Shield et Its Hidden, je teste désormais Tunnelblick et les serveurs d'Arethusa. Et là, j'aurais quelques questions:


Je suis déconnecté des serveurs toutes les 20 minutes environ. Pourtant aucune erreur n'apparait dans le fichier log. Limitation de l'abonnement gratuit ou problème de configuration ?
Même si l'application est bien listé dans les Préférences Système/Comptes, Tunnelblick ne se lance pas à l'ouverture de session. Pour quelle raison ?
Et tant que j'y suis, quelqu'un connaitrait-il d'autres serveurs OpenVPN gratuits, pour comparer avec Arethusa ?

Merci de partager vos expériences !


----------



## Poupoulet (20 Janvier 2010)

Alors, personne n'a jamais utilisé Arethusa ? :sleep:

Depuis la dernière fois, j'ai remplacé Tunnelblick par Viscosity pour voir. Toujours pareil : déconnexions intempestives et impossibilité de se reconnecter pendant 5 minutes. Mais avec Viscosity, j'ai un message d'erreur en plus : "Inactivity timeout, ping restart" 

Je viens de modifier le Ping à 60 et le Ping Restart à 600. On verra bien...

En cherchant sur la toile, personne n'a apparemment rencontré le même problème avec les serveurs Arethusa. Et vous ?


----------



## Poupoulet (22 Janvier 2010)

Snif... Personne pour me répondre... 

Je me suis débrouillé tout seul finalement.
Le protocole DHCP de mon modem est désactivé. Viscosity avait besoin de mon adresse IP fixe pour éviter les déconnexions, tout simplement !
Promis, je réfléchirai la prochaine fois avant de poser une question. 

Problème résolu. Fin du monologue.


----------



## ibanezmac (9 Février 2010)

Poupoulet a dit:


> Snif... Personne pour me répondre...
> 
> Je me suis débrouillé tout seul finalement.
> Le protocole DHCP de mon modem est désactivé. Viscosity avait besoin de mon adresse IP fixe pour éviter les déconnexions, tout simplement !
> ...



Hello ! 

Je viens de découvrir Tunnelblick (comment je suis en retard ?????)
et j'arrive pas à le faire tourner...
J'ai le dossier openvpn dans user/bibliotheque et quui est vide...
Et la je coince...
Et dans l'hypothèse ou ca marche, on peut utiliser n'importe quel
logiciel ensuite ? 

Merci !


----------



## fpoil (9 Février 2010)

Il faut que tu  télécharges les fichiers de config de ton fournisseur Openvpn dans ce répertoire :

citation du Atehusa :

*"Mac OS X 10.4 et plus (avec Tunnelblick)*



Téléchargez Tunnelblick et double-cliquez sur le fichier .dmg téléchargé. Sélectionnez Tunnelblick.app et déposez-le sur le dossier Applications.
Ouvrez le dossier Applications et double-cliquez sur Tunnelblick.app. Autorisez l'application. Le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe de votre compte administrateur vous seront demandés.
Tunnelblick vous demandera ensuite de placer votre fichier de configuration dans un certain dossier. Copiez les fichiers CA et Config (fournis par nous) dans ce dossier. Cliquez sur "Continue".
Localisez l'icône Tunnelblick dans la barre des menus en haut de l'écran, habituellement entre l'horloge et l'icône Spotlight. Cliquez dessus, puis cliquez sur "Connect 'arethusa'".
Entrez le nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe (trouvés dans notre panneau de contrôle)."

@poupoulet : les débits sont corrects avec Artehusa... genre est il possible de lire des vidéos d'hulu par exemple, mon ATV cherche un bon provider Openvpn

ps : laisse tomber il me faut un vpn avec ip américaine, arethusa donne des ip espagnoles


----------



## ibanezmac (9 Février 2010)

Hello !

Mon fournisseur openvpn ? 

Alors la j'ai besoin d'un gros coup de pouce...
Excusez mon ignaritude...


----------



## Poupoulet (10 Février 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> @poupoulet : les débits sont corrects avec Artehusa... genre est il possible de lire des vidéos d'hulu par exemple, mon ATV cherche un bon provider Openvpn
> 
> ps : laisse tomber il me faut un vpn avec ip américaine, arethusa donne des ip espagnoles



Tu peux essayer *Hotspot Shield* pour te cacher derrière une IP américaine. Les débits ne sont pas très élevés mais suffisants pour Hulu.com (je viens d'essayer).

Pour compenser la gratuité, l'application ajoute des bandeaux publicitaires lors de la navigation sur internet. Mais ceux-ci sont bloqués par *Safari AdBlock*... 



ibanezmac a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Mon fournisseur openvpn ?
> 
> ...



Pour te soigner de ton "ignaritude" D), tu peux déjà faire un tour par là : 


*Wikipedia : Réseau Privé Virtuel*
*Le Blog du VPN*
Après un peu de lecture, tu comprendras l'obligation de posséder un compte chez un fournisseur (le prestataire du serveur en quelque sorte).
Avant de se lancer dans une installation, il me semble important de savoir ce que l'on fait, non ?


----------



## Cricri (10 Février 2010)

Poupoulet a dit:


> Tu peux essayer *Hotspot Shield* pour te cacher derrière une IP américaine. Les débits ne sont pas très élevés mais suffisants pour Hulu.com (je viens d'essayer).



Marche avec une freebox ? Marche pas chez moi.


----------



## Poupoulet (11 Février 2010)

Cricri a dit:


> Marche avec une freebox ? Marche pas chez moi.



Pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas avec une Freebox ?

Qu'est ce que tu entend par "ça ne marche pas chez moi" ?
Message d'erreur ? Débits trop bas ? Aucune connexion ?


----------



## Cricri (11 Février 2010)

Poupoulet a dit:


> Pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas avec une Freebox ?
> 
> Qu'est ce que tu entend par "ça ne marche pas chez moi" ?
> Message d'erreur ? Débits trop bas ? Aucune connexion ?



Je viens de comprendre. Ca marche en Wifi mais pas en Ethernet. Problème d'IP fixe j'imagine ?


----------



## Poupoulet (11 Février 2010)

Cricri a dit:


> Je viens de comprendre. Ca marche en Wifi mais pas en Ethernet. Problème d'IP fixe j'imagine ?



Aucune idée !
Je me sers de Hotspot Shield uniquement en Wifi pour protéger ma connexion, je n'ai jamais essayé en ethernet.
Limitation du logiciel peut-être ?


----------



## fpoil (12 Février 2010)

Poupoulet a dit:


> Aucune idée !
> Je me sers de Hotspot Shield uniquement en Wifi pour protéger ma connexion, je n'ai jamais essayé en ethernet.
> Limitation du logiciel peut-être ?



Et si c'était juste un paramètre à changer : je suppose qu'hotspot  shield ne fonctionne qu'avec une interface réseau à la fois, le wifi par défaut...


----------



## Poupoulet (12 Février 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Et si c'était juste un paramètre à changer : je suppose qu'hotspot  shield ne fonctionne qu'avec une interface réseau à la fois, le wifi par défaut...



... mais l'appli ne permet aucun paramètrage.
Connexion ou déconnexion seulement... C'est très limité !


----------



## castille (30 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis vraiment novice, j'ai un peu fouillé sur le web mais je ne trouve pas de réponse à cette question. J'ai donc installé Tunnelblick sur mon MAc.

Jusqu'ici pas de souci, sauf qu'à un moment il me dit de "faire un glissé/déposé de votre clé VPN et de tous les fichiers fournis par le prestataire..".

Ce que je comprends c'est que tunnelblick ne se suffit pas à lui même ? Je croyais que Tunnelblick était un VPN mais visiblement pas ? Il faut donc s'inscrire auprès d'un VPN pour obtenir ces clefs ?

Si oui, pouvez-vous m'en conseiller ?

Merci à ceux qui pourront m'éclairer.

Amicalement,

Castille


----------



## netgui (20 Février 2012)

Une petite question : Tunnelblick gère t'il les déconnexion du VPN ? Par exemple blocage du P2P ou d'autres protocoles en cas de coupure ? et opère t'il une reconnexion automatique dans ce cas ?

J'ai l'impression que non, du coup j'anticipe : quelle solution pour prévenir les coupures VPN sur mac ? merci !


----------

